# Is a 6wt worth it??



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have several Bass Proshop gift cards that are burning a whole in my pocket and am thinking about adding a 6wt fly rod to my fly rod arsenal. I already have two 8wt rods that I use for strictly saltwater fly fishing (redfish/trout) and have a 5wt rod with a fresh water reel that I use when I'm fishing in freshwater. I have been considering buying a 6wt fly rod to use on the flats when ideal conditions present themselves.

Any thoughts from those who have both 6wt and 8wt fly rods would be appreciated.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I've skipped the 6wt and haven't found a need for it...I go 5,7,8,9,10,12 plus 3wt and have a need for each of them at different times, but never missed a 6. Just me.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

i wade the flats starting with my 5wt then as the wind picks up ill switch over to my 8wt.if you already have a 5wt i would buy something else fly related.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

I have three 6s and two 8s. One 6 is a trout rod, the other a bass rod (Ross Flystick), the other a 9' Winston B2MX with a fighting butt. The last one is actually my favorite rod - when it is calm, it is rod of choice for reds and it is my primary bonefish rod when the conditions allow.

A 7 just isn't enough if the wind is up, so that is why I skipped it. My 8s are a Winston B2X and a B2MX. The B2X has a bit more flex in it, so I mostly through top waters and light stuff with it. Great popper rod. The B2MX is stiffer and I can punch it through the wind.

That all said, I use my 8 more because the wind is usually up. Though on one of my last trips somehow the 10 weight reel ended up on the 6 weight rod and we landed about 1/2 dozen 20lb - 40lb tarpon on it before we realized it! I kept saying "this doesn't feel right, it feels like a dang trout rod." We got a big laugh out of that.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I think you can do fine going with every other weight rods, whether you're an even our odd number guy. I'm an even number guy, so I've got a 6, 8, and 10. I won't get a 5, but maybe a4 our 3 for bluegills.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I love my 6wt for bass and when the wind isn't too bad on the coast. A 6wt is also perfect for when your casting to trout in the lights off a pier. 

I have a 5 (specs out more like a 4) a 6, an 8, and a 10wt. I want a 4wt and to upgrade my 8wt rig.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

since you have a 5 , skip the 6

maybe 10-12wt for offshore/tarpon


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd say go with a 3 wt or a 10 wt. A 3 is a blast for perch and baby bass and a 10 would be handy for jetties and moderate sized gulf fish.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

Another option is to go with one of the speciality type rods. I have the Sage Smallmouth Bass rod and love it. Technecly it is a 9 wt but cast like a 6-7wt. I like it because it quick. One false case and I can shoot 60" of line. Great for that close in work while wading or of the boat. It has become my favorite all around rod. The other option is the Largemouth Bass rod. It is more like a light 10wt. It won't ware you out like a normal 10wt. I use mine on those realy windy days when its hard to get a 8wt to turn over.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Fly rods are just like guns. If you know exactly how many you have, you don't have enough.

Nothing greater than a 6 weight on the flats when the wind is down, or for chicken dolphin offshore. One day I watched my old buddy Chris Phillips land a 30# kingfish on his 6 weight on my boat. Of course that was Chris Phillips. On of the two rods in his hands on the "double" was his 6 weight. God bless Chris.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Meadowlark said:


> I've skipped the 6wt and haven't found a need for it...I go 5,7,8,9,10,12 plus 3wt and have a need for each of them at different times, but never missed a 6. Just me.


X2

Brandon


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts/opinions. Very helpful. Will probably stick with my 5 wt rod and upgrade the reel with one that's made for saltwater (along with fly line, backing, etc.). 

Now just need some time to run out and buy it and for the weather to cooperate!! Guess it's been good that I've been busy with work anyway.

Tight lines all.


----------



## Husky (Oct 12, 2012)

What type of rod is your five weight? If it's a nice, soft actioned trout rod and ideally suited for laying out a precise and gentle 40' cast and protect 6x tippet, then there could definitely be justification for a fast actioned six weight with saltwater hardware and a fighting butt. 

But with a good all around 5 weight and 8 weight you can fish for pretty much anything. In fact, Orvis says "You can fish the world with a 5 or 8 weight fly rod" on their main page for viewing their rod combos. I'd say whatever you buy next should be for whatever specialty situation you enjoy most. And a nice saltwater six would qualify. 

Just giving you support if you'd like to be talked into a new rod.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dang it Husky!! Now you got me thinking again. Would need to go back and look to see what action my 5wt is. I know I bought it specifically to target fishing streams/ponds so it might not be too ideal for what I want it for - targeting hungry/tailing reds on the flats...


----------



## odie5962 (Aug 28, 2011)

I would skip the 6 wt. I have 4, 5, 8, 10 and a 12 wt.


----------



## Husky (Oct 12, 2012)

You could probably fish the five with whatever line and reel you have, especially if you spray it with Boeshield first, and then rinse it really well afterward. There's not many reels that couldn't handle that. 

Or, if you wanted to buy some new gear, you could always use the saltwater reel you're thinking about buying for your 5 weight on a six weight should you buy one later. That way you could try out your five weight in the salt first. 

What is the brand and model of your rod and reel? Then we could give a better estimation of its salt water suitablitity. 

I really enjoy my saltwater six on days when the winds are light. It is great for laying down the fly without spooking fish in skinny water when the surface is calm. But it doesn't get as much use as my 7 or 8 weights. 

Take your time and enjoy the process of getting new gear.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's input. I bit the bullet and added to my arsenal this past weekend. Ended up with a 9' 4pc TFO Bvk 5 wt with a Lansom Guru reel. Was a little more than I expected (dollarwise) but man it is a super light set up and one I have not doubt will last me a lifetime if not more... 

Heading down to RP this weekend and hoping the weather (wind) cooperates enough to test it out.


----------

